# Ginger and Leona updates



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i figured i should give you all an update on the two doe kids i have from this year ( i sold all but ginger out of my kiddings and i purchased leona from my mancha mentor)

Ginger ( SDK BOH Ginger Rogers) was born on Feb 23rd, from twist ( now owned by liz romero) and my old buck "buddy" since i decided to pretty much do away with my nigerian herd Bird and Ginger are my "pets that provide" I just love Ginger and she's my puppy pretty much.. my boyfriend adores her.. which is prolly why she's getting tubby lol.. but he found a nice chocolate moonspot on her chest. 

Leona ( Woodbine-Way SAL WildCat) was born early March ( cant remember the day exactly, want to say the 8th) she is little ADHD baby, but i love her sooo much. she's the maternal halfsister to my buck katalyst. she's suddenly exploded in growth, not planning on breeding her this fall but i may if she keeps growing like that.


so these are my only kids retained for the year, having my herd consist of 2 senior does ( bird and kabooki), two dry yearlings ( demi and kharma) these two kids, and my yearling buck Kats.. I will be getting an Angora wether sometime this summer/fall from a top herd.. i know a lot of people that will buy the fleece so he'll pay his way


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

more


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

annnnd more


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are absolutely beautiful! you have a nice home grown doe there and new mancha addition


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Aw! So cute and adorable! Thank you for sharing! I love all the pics. ^_^


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are way to cute! Love the blue eyes on that one.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Gorgeous girlies! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its amazing how fast the munchies stole my heart though.. just ayear ago i have one doe.. now they took over everything  but i love my ginger and Bird... just unsure if i'llbe breeding them tho


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I love them...they are adorable... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So pretty!


----------

